# Baramaha Manjh: Monthly Spiritual Development And Evolution



## Admin (Oct 24, 2009)

*Baramaha Manjh: Monthly Spiritual Development and Evolution*

In the Sikh religion, Shri Guru Nanak gave the message and prayers for each month, in the Tukhari Raga. The message and prayers were felt a bit difficult to understand by those who were learning about spiritual advancement by following the Gurbani.

Therefore, when Shri Guru Arjan was giving the Divine Message of Gurbani for special purposes and occasions, the congregation requested Guru Ji to give a special message and prayers for the Sangrand.


 Thus, Guru Ji on their request gave the Divine Message and prayers for each month in Manjh Raga. This is known as Baramaha Manjh; the Divine Message for each Native month in Manjh Raga.


*It is to be noted that the entire Gurbani, the collection of teachings of Sikhism is in the Classical Ragas, the essence of Indian Music.*
 The Divine Message for each Sangrand is read in all Gurudwaras on the Sangrand, from the Baramaha Manjh. This is a very special message for the betterment of personal, family, social, spiritual life by means of divine progress and development in a metaphysical way.


 Our spiritual development is gradually and systematically achieved each month and thus for one month to the next until this spiritual journey completes its yearly cycle in the cyclic and re-cyclic processes of the universe. This is enriched by reinforcements of our age, experience and cosmic rhythm going on our Earth yearly, as long as we live; the re-cyclic process is applied to the conversion of thought into action and learning from the actions to ascend towards refined thoughts and ideal actions.
 We have used the word ‘Art of Ascendancy’. It is not a new term for any Sikh. The most synonymous and popular word that the Sikhs use for it always appears, while thinking, serving and obeying God’s Will. What to say is that this word is of the utmost importance and without it, neither Sikhism nor other religions and life in general can have any significance, as with living only in the present.


 For the concept of the Art of Ascendancy, we can have many ways to ascend,;however, the Sangrand gives stepwise instructions and guidelines for it. When a Sikh asks another Sikh about his well-being, the word that one utters is the Art of Ascendancy. This is also a word used while consoling anyone.


 The word ‘Art’ and ‘Kar’ has something in common. In Onkar (or Omkar), the ‘Kar’ represents the Creativity in its Original Form. We ascend to it, the Kar (also known as the Kala, the synonymous word in Punjabi) for the Creativity. You see, the Kala is the Art to Ascend. Thus, it is the ever-ascending state, which is called as the Chardi Kala.


 The Chardi Kala is not just positive thinking; rather, it is for hope and seeking. When we hope for the best, we seek it at the same time. This is the concept of the Chardi Kala, the Art of Ascendancy, in Sikhism.
 Thanks for your reading it!


*Dr. Harmander Singh* 

_ 				Counselor, Writer, Life Coach				_ 
 				Patiala, Punjab


----------

